# hibernate is NOT switch laptop off

## jancici

hi, I did try to find if there is anybody with same problem, but it seems that not.

I decided to install swsusp2 on my laptop = Dell Inspiron 8000 and get it work.

hope that anyone can help, thank you.

here what I have done and what is happening

1. I did path my kernel ( gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10-r5 ) with the patch which I did find at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=273934

there was not any error

2. compile kernel and reboot

3. emerge hibernate-script  with ~x86 keyword

4. I did change /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf

```

cat /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf

# Example hibernate.conf file. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

#

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

##############################################################################

### Choose your Suspend method. You currently have 3 choices:

###

###    swsusp2_15          Software Suspend 2 (requires kernel patches from

###                        http://softwaresuspend.berlios.de/)

###

###    sysfs_power_state   Uses /sys/power/state to suspend (activates pmdisk

###                        on kernels < 2.6.8, or vanilla swsusp otherwise).

###

###    acpi_sleep          Uses /proc/acpi/sleep to activate swsusp, or other

###                        ACPI sleep state supported by your machine.

###

##############################################################################

### swsusp2_15 (for Software Suspend 2)

UseSwsusp2 yes

#Reboot no

EnableEscape yes

DefaultConsoleLevel 1

# ImageSizeLimit 200

## useful for initrd usage:

SuspendDevice swap:/dev/hda3

# LoadSuspendModules suspend_swap suspend_lzf suspend_text

# UnloadSuspendModulesAfterResume yes

## Powerdown method - 3 for suspend-to-RAM, 4 for ACPI S4 sleep, 5 for poweroff

PowerdownMethod 5

## If you experience hangs on resume due to write caching, try this:

# AsyncIOLimit 128

## Any other /proc/software_suspend setting can be set like so:

# ProcSetting expected_lzf_compression 50

## Or traditionally like this:

# Swsusp2AllSettings 0 0 2056 65535 5

## Or even from the results of hibernate --save-settings with this:

# Swsusp2AllSettingsFile /etc/hibernate/suspend-settings.conf

### sysfs_power_state

## To use /sys/power/state to suspend your machine (which may offer

## suspend-to-RAM, suspend-to-disk, standby, etc) comment out all the options

## above for Software Suspend 2, below for acpi_sleep, and uncomment this line.

## You may replace mem with any one of the states from "cat /sys/power/state"

UseSysfsPowerState disk

# - ja - PowerdownMethod shutdown

### acpi_sleep

## To use ACPI to suspend your machine (via /proc/acpi/sleep), comment out

## all the options above for Software Suspend 2 and sysfs, and uncomment this

## line. The number refers to the ACPI sleep state - 3 is suspend-to-RAM and

## 4 is suspend-to-disk.

# UseACPISleep 4

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# SwsuspVT 15

# Distribution debian (not required - autodetection should work)

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock yes

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### filesystems

# Unmount /mnt/abrahamPortage /mnt/abrahamMedia /mnt/usbKluc /mnt/usbFotak

# UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# Mount /windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

# LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

### misclaunch

OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

# UnloadModules snd_via82cxxx usb-ohci

UnloadAllModules yes

#UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### programs

# IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

# RestartServices hotplug alsasound

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

### xhacks

# SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

```

5. edit /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

title  Gentoo kernel-2.16.10-gentoo-r5 RESUME

root   (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda5 gentoo=nodevfs apm=off acpi=on vga=0x317 resume2=swap:/dev/hda3

```

6. edit /etc/acpi/default.sh

```

#!/bin/sh

# Default acpi script that takes an entry for all actions

set $*

group=${1/\/*/}

action=${1/*\//}

case "$group" in

        button)

                case "$action" in

                        power) logger "going to run hibernate"

                               /usr/sbin/hibernate

                        ;;

                        lid)

                                lidstate="`cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state | awk '{print $2}'`"

                                logger "LCD panel is $lidstate"

                                case "$lidstate" in

                                  open) logger "going to switch ON"

                                        /usr/X11R6/bin/xset -display :0.0 dpms force on

                                  ;;

                                  closed) logger "going to switch OFF"

                                          /usr/X11R6/bin/xset -display :0.0 dpms force off

                                  ;;

                                esac

                        ;;

                        *)      logger "ACPI action $action is >>> NOT <<< defined"

                                ;;

                esac

                ;;

        *)

                logger "ACPI group $group / action $action is >>>> NOT <<<< defined"

                ;;

esac

```

what is happening :

- after touching power button laptop did start hibernate

- I can see text console saying "software suspend" and counter is saying how many MB are cached

- when counter is reaching almost 100% I am geting blank screen, laptop is almost switch off, something is still working, power led is still lighting and I can hear "noise"  from laptop

- to swithc laptop total off I have to unpluged power cable

- when I am starting laptop back I am resuming, but it is not resume, normal start

```

/var/log/hibernate

...

...

Starting suspend at Thu Jan 20 19:39:36 CET 2005

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

hibernate: [10] Executing EnsureSwsusp2Capable ...

hibernate: [10] Executing EnsureSysfsPowerStateCapable ...

hibernate: [20] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc1 ...

Executing echo "Good night!"...

Good night!

hibernate: [70] Executing ClockSave ...

hibernate: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

hibernate: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadAll ...

hibernate: [97] Executing ChangeToSwsuspVT ...

hibernate: [98] Executing Swsusp2ConfigSet ...

hibernate: [99] Executing DoSwsusp2 ...

hibernate: Activating suspend ...

```

```

/var/log/messages

...

...

Jan 20 19:39:35 rachel logger: going to run hibernate

Jan 20 19:39:37 rachel usbcore: deregistering driver usblp

Jan 20 19:39:37 rachel uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: remove, state 1

Jan 20 19:39:37 rachel usb usb1: USB disconnect, address 1

Jan 20 19:39:37 rachel uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: USB bus 1 deregistered

Jan 20 19:39:37 rachel Trying to free free DMA1

Jan 20 19:39:37 rachel pnp: Device 00:0e disabled.

Jan 20 19:39:37 rachel Uniform CD-ROM driver unloaded

Jan 20 19:39:39 rachel Looking for first block of swap header at block 0.

Jan 20 19:39:39 rachel Setting logical block size of resume device to 4096.

Jan 20 19:39:39 rachel Software Suspend 2.1.5.12: Swap space signature found.

Jan 20 19:39:39 rachel Software Suspend 2.1.5.12: Suspending enabled.

Jan 20 19:39:39 rachel Software Suspend 2.1.5.12: Initiating a software suspend cycle.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel syslog-ng[6117]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 starting

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel syslog-ng[6117]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r5 (root@rachel) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Thu Jan 20 12:28:36 CET 2005

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel BIOS-e820: 00000000000c0000 - 00000000000cc000 (reserved)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffec000 (usable)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel BIOS-e820: 000000001ffec000 - 000000001fff0000 (reserved)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel BIOS-e820: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel 511MB LOWMEM available.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel On node 0 totalpages: 131052

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Normal zone: 126956 pages, LIFO batch:16

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel DMI 2.3 present.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                  ) @ 0x000fde50

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d10501 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fde64

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d10501 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fde90

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Built 1 zonelists

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5 gentoo=nodevfs apm=off acpi=on vga=0x317 resume2=swap:/dev/hda3

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01405000)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Initializing CPU#0

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Detected 897.233 MHz processor.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Using tsc for high-res timesource

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Memory: 515792k/524208k available (1882k kernel code, 7892k reserved, 760k data, 152k init, 0k highmem)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Calibrating delay loop... 1773.56 BogoMIPS (lpj=886784)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0387f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0387f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel CPU serial number disabled.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Intel machine check architecture supported.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0820)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel NET: Registered protocol family 16

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfc06e, last bus=2

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel PCI: Using configuration type 1

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: Subsystem revision 20041105

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: Power Resource [PADA] (on)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: PnP ACPI init

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ** so I can fix the driver.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x805 could not be reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x808-0x80f could not be reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x806-0x807 has been reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x810-0x85f could not be reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x860-0x87f has been reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x880-0x8bf has been reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x8c0-0x8ff has been reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x600-0x67f has been reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xf000-0xf0fe has been reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xf100-0xf1fe has been reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xf200-0xf2fe has been reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xf500-0xf5fe has been reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xf600-0xf6fe has been reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xf800-0xf8fe has been reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xf900-0xf9fe has been reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x900-0x91f has been reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x3f0-0x3f1 has been reserved

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Initializing Cryptographic API

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel inotify device minor=63

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 3072k, total 32768k

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:bdd5

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (56 C)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel io scheduler noop registered

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel io scheduler anticipatory registered

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel io scheduler deadline registered

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel io scheduler cfq registered

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ICH2M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ICH2M: chipset revision 3

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ICH2M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Probing IDE interface ide0...

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel hda: IBM-DJSA-232, ATA DISK drive

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel hdb: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-C2502, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Probing IDE interface ide1...

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Probing IDE interface ide1...

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ide2: I/O resource 0x3EE-0x3EE not free.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ide2: ports already in use, skipping probe

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Probing IDE interface ide3...

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Probing IDE interface ide4...

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Probing IDE interface ide5...

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel hda: max request size: 128KiB

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel hda: 62506080 sectors (32003 MB) w/1874KiB Cache, CHS=62010/16/63, UDMA(66)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel hda: cache flushes not supported

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 >

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel NET: Registered protocol family 2

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel NET: Registered protocol family 1

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel NET: Registered protocol family 17

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Software Suspend Core.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Software Suspend text mode support loaded.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Software Suspend LZF Compression Driver registered.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Software Suspend Swap Writer registered.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI wakeup devices:

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel LID PBTN PCI0 UAR1 PCIE MPCI

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Looking for first block of swap header at block 0.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Setting logical block size of resume device to 4096.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Software Suspend 2.1.5.12: Swap space signature found.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Software Suspend 2.1.5.12: Suspending enabled.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Software Suspend 2.1.5.12: This is normal swap space.

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ReiserFS: hda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ReiserFS: hda5: using ordered data mode

```

----------

## vivisected

i'm having the same problem. but it seems that no one can help (given the number of replies in this thread)  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cintra

I guess its early days for hibernate.. 

for example, one of the 123 threads a search on 'hibernate' mentioned was using the latest 2.6.11-rc3 kernel.

This link may help https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-170548-highlight-hibernate+solved.html

mvh

----------

## waxor

I got swsusp2 to work flawlessly on my laptop, an ibm x31.  I followed the directions at http://softwaresuspend.berlios.de/ on a vanilla 2.6 kernel (emerge development-sources I think?).  Couldn't get the patch to work on the gentoo sources.

And I wouldn't say it's the "early days of hibernate".  Software suspend 2 is very mature and works flawlessly on most machines.  The problem is getting suspend to ram to work..

----------

## devsk

 *waxor wrote:*   

> I got swsusp2 to work flawlessly on my laptop, an ibm x31.  I followed the directions at http://softwaresuspend.berlios.de/ on a vanilla 2.6 kernel (emerge development-sources I think?).  Couldn't get the patch to work on the gentoo sources.
> 
> And I wouldn't say it's the "early days of hibernate".  Software suspend 2 is very mature and works flawlessly on most machines.  The problem is getting suspend to ram to work..

 its definitely not the early days...I have been suspending and resuming two of my desktops (2.6.9 nitro1) since early 2004 without problems. I have not ventured into latest kernel/swsusp2 since then. its a pity that gentoo-sources do not include the patch these days...and current nitro sources are supposedly not very stable, at least with swsusp2.

----------

## miedo95

hey jancici this error in kernel 

```

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay 

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: PnP ACPI init 

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices 

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing 

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this 

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the 

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary 

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old 

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again, 

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com 

Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel ** so I can fix the driver. 

Jan 20 19

```

this  is solved putting these option in bootloader (lilo, grub)

```

pci=noacpi pci=usepirqmask

```

----------

## dgaffuri

 *miedo95 wrote:*   

> hey jancici this error in kernel 
> 
> ```
> 
> Jan 20 19:42:28 rachel Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay 
> ...

 

That's not an error, it's just an info.

----------

